# C>Nurii Spathe



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

C. Nurii spathe


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Bruce!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Aaron. I'm sure it is just luck.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice spathe!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Another flower coming.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Looking good Bruce! Did the other spathe open up for you? Mine always melt when the plants are submerged.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

No it melted pretty quick. This one is growing a lot taller. I'm tempted to lower the water line. Do you think that would help it to open?


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes. I think dropping the water level will help.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Still coming. Maybe now it will open?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow. It's really reaching. There is an excellent chance it'll open for you. Good luck!


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

Did it open up? Has it flowered since?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

No it never opened. I guess I was too late inlowering the water level.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I am trying to remember the conditions that caused this crypt to flower. The plant has grown to fill the tank now but it has never flowered since this initial experience. I do know that this substrate was potting soil covered with sand. I remember I put that potting soil directly in the tank and for quite a while I had algae problems that final settle down about 6 months or so into the tank. I first got this plant in Sept of 2011 and I see this flowered twice between Dec 2012 and March of 2013. 
I know I was using your basic home made ei at that time with no salt and fleet and such. For some reason I started adding Kent Coral Builder shortly after that and while the plant continued to do well it tended to turn greener and lost most of the pink striations. During 2014 I started running out of my home made ingredients and started buying the ei chemicals on line. I never added the micro formula to this mix and now I realize I stopped adding magnesium, Epsom salt, altogether during that time. I was adding flourish traces and flourish iron and the water here is fairly high in micros. 

Since I stopped adding the coral builder, Oct 2014, I’ve gotten the plants pinker again. I think essentially I raised and lowered the kh but I am never sure of these things. I’ve recently started adding magnesium back into the mix of my fertilizers. Essentially I am now adding 1-1-1 npk, along with some Epsom salt about twice a week and iron once or twice. This is a dirted tank with no co2. 

Mostly I am just putting this here to help keep track of it but if you have any advice I would appreciate it. I would like to get this plant to flower again. I do have some growing emersed so I suppose that is an option also. I am curious though to see if I can figure out how to get the plant to send up another spathe in this tank. Maybe the light bulbs are old? Who knows?


----------

